# R.I.P Spice.



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Spice had to be put to sleep today aged 3 years and 4 months old.
Rest in peace Spice, run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this David xx

Curl up and sleep well Spice xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really sorry David xx


Scamper free little one xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry.

RIP Spice..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

RIP Spice you little houdini. No doubt plotting your escape at the bridge. He can play with his brother Sugar again now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Spice.

Rest in peace spice, knowing you were loved and will still be remembered.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Going to miss him.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, hopehe willenjoy being with your other ones on the bridge...hugs.....


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Spice.

Scamper freely spice at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> so sorry for your loss, hopehe willenjoy being with your other ones on the bridge...hugs.....


Thanks.



jill3 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Spice.
> 
> Scamper freely spice at Rainbow Bridge xx


Thanks. It's strange not having an very noisy gerbil anymore.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a pic of Spice from the first day I got him.
Pets at Home staff were terrified of him because he was a biter, they were arguing over who was going to take him out of the tank.


----------

